# Rigging PF 15t?? jack plate??? four blade??? permatrim?



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I've got a new to me 15t--except mine is just a 30hp. It has a CMC tilt and trim on it which leads to a 4 inch or so setback and raises the motor an inch or two. Also has a 4 blade prop and doelfin. Don't have any numbers for you, but I'll try to get some this weekend. I have never run the boat with any other setup so I can't speak to if any of it helps.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't have a Pathy but I have a Waterman 16 tunnel. a few observations:

Jack plate - I have a Bob's. Came stock on my 2001 boat and still works great. I don't think you need a jack plate if you have a riser on the transom at the correct height. My boat doesn't. Where I fish there are rocks all over the place and the bottom is limestone under a thin layer of mud. The nice thing about a jack plate is even though I can't run wide open with the motor all the way up I can still motor around with the motor all the way up, at lower speeds and avoid the rocks.

SWC4 - same prop I'm using, amazing prop for hole shot and running close to the surface. You will loose 2 to 4 mph in top speed though. Worth it.

Permatrim - I think this is more of a hydrofoil than a capture plate. With a tunnel you want a plate that will hold water around the prop when the motor is raised up. I'm running a Shaw wing and it works great. With these you need to mount your motor as high as possible as you want it out of the water slightly or at the surface when on plane


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh, forgot to mention. Respect the bottom. Don't tear up the grass. If in doubt slow down and idle out. It's not a race.


----------



## flatout15T (Feb 22, 2016)

Thx for the info.

On negative trim does the shaw wing hit the boat or jack plate?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

flatout15T said:


> Thx for the info.
> 
> On negative trim does the shaw wing hit the boat or jack plate?


I did have to trim about 1/2" from the front of the wing. I got Kevin Shaw on the phone before I did it.


----------



## flatout15T (Feb 22, 2016)

devrep said:


> I did have to trim about 1/2" from the front of the wing. I got Kevin Shaw on the phone before I did it.


Thx. That was my guess as to the fix.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm getting my Glades X tunnel slowly together. I went with an Atlas Microjacker and bought the adaptor kit for a clamp on motor. I had to do some serious mods to the adaptor plate for it to work on my short shaft 30 etec. No fault of T&H Marine, but I did make them aware that it won't work in stock form with that particular motor.

I'm studying hydrofoils at the moment.


----------



## flatout15T (Feb 22, 2016)

Sublime said:


> I'm getting my Glades X tunnel slowly together. I went with an Atlas Microjacker and bought the adaptor kit for a clamp on motor. I had to do some serious mods to the adaptor plate for it to work on my short shaft 30 etec. No fault of T&H Marine, but I did make them aware that it won't work in stock form with that particular motor.
> 
> I'm studying hydrofoils at the moment.


Thinking about the bob's mini too. I have had good luck with many bob's plate. I have found some negatives about the microjacker


----------

